# Dye sub onto polymer clay?



## giniweslowski (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone used Dye Sub to transfer an image onto polymer clay? I'vr started experimenting with llimited success. The paper sticks to the clay, and has to be removed with water and lots of rubbing. The image looks great but a few hours l;ater it fades.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't know about sublimation prints I have seen it done with ink jet prints, if you Google it you can find videos on how it is done. It does take a lot of water and rubbing to be the paper off.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Been awhile since I looked into this but look for "water slide decals". You would think polymer clay would be receptive to sublimation but I guess it's not. You might need to glaze it with a receptive clear "primer" to sublimate it (and then wait to see if the primer is compatible or starts reacting badly in a month or so).


----------

